# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > آموزش: برنامه تبدیل فایل اکسل به vCard

## svahidm

سلام 
این نمونه برنامه رو گذاشتم که برای تبدیل فایل اکسل به فایل های فرمت Vcard استفاده میشه که البته نمونه هاش هست ولی همه پولی هستند و نسخه دموشون فقط چند مورد رو تبدیل میکند.

----------


## Saeed7Star

موقع تبدیل ارور میده لطفا پیگیری کنید .

----------


## farrokhiali

نرم افزار مبدل شاهین را در سایت www.nurcom.ir ببینید.
 رایگان نیست ولی ارزش خرید را دارد. توسط آن می توانید فایلهای vcf گوشی موبایل را به اکسل منتقل نموده و یا حتی برعکس از اکسل به vcf تبدیل نموده و به گوشی موبایل منتقل کنید.
ویژگی جالب این مبدل، در پشتیبانی کامل از کاراکترهای ربان فارسی است و شاید برای کسانیکه دفتر تلفن گوشیشان فارسی است، تنها انتخاب باشد.

----------


## svahidm

سلام
فایل اکسلتون باید شامل ستون هایی دقیقا با نام های "FirstName" ، "LastName" ، "BusinessPhone" ، "HomePhone" ، "MobilePhone" و "EmailAddress" باشد. مقادیر این خانه ها میتواند خالی باشد ولی ستونی با این نام باید داشته باشید

----------


## mohsen_fm9

سلام .مخاطب فارسی رو نمیشناسه.و تک تک هم تبدیل نمی کنه

----------


## habib1367

سلام 
کلیه مخاطبین رو تبدیل نمیکنه لطفا پیگیری کنید.

من یه ستون 35 تایی شماره دارم هر سری 10 تا یا 8 تا ذخیره میکنه .
چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## elec60

خروجی vCard گرفتن با vsto کاری نداره و براحتی با dll های outlook میشه فرمت vcf ساخت

----------


## habib1367

آقا من 2500 شماره در فایل اکسل دارم و میخوام به vcf تبدیل کنم 
این برنامه کار منو راه میندازه ولی نه کامل .
لطفا دوستان اگه پیشنهادی دارن بگن و یا اینکه همین برنامه رو تکمیل کنن چون همه شماره ها رو تبدیل نمیکنه

----------


## svahidm

سلام
تا 1000 مورد رو بررسی کردم مشکلی نداشته است

----------


## **ozv**

> خروجی vCard گرفتن با vsto کاری نداره و براحتی با dll های outlook میشه فرمت vcf ساخت


خواهش می کنم در این مورد توضیح بدید
ضمنا آیا در اینصورت با کلمات فارسی مشکلی نداره؟

----------


## **ozv**

جناب *svahidm*
من برنامه نویس نیستم و ویژوال استودیو ندارم و با سرچ به اینجا اومدم
خوبه که نسخه exe
این برنامه رو هم قرار بدید که دوستان دیگه هم بتونن استفاده کنن
با تشکر

----------


## soal_was

با سلام
من در سایت کاناز اسپید نرم افزار تبدیل شماره موبایل به VCF را دیدم که نرم افزار جالبی است و رایگان است. می توانید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید.

*نرم افزار تبدیل شماره موبایل به VCF*

----------


## majidbaba

> سلام 
> این نمونه برنامه رو گذاشتم که برای تبدیل فایل اکسل به فایل های فرمت Vcard استفاده میشه که البته نمونه هاش هست ولی همه پولی هستند و نسخه دموشون فقط چند مورد رو تبدیل میکند.


سلام
هیچ آموزشی ندادین؟!

فایل  زیپ را هم باز کردم  فایل نصبی داخلش نبود!

روی ویندوز8 قابل نصبه؟

----------


## shaggi

سلام من هرچی تبدیل میکنم و import میکنم حافظه گوشیمم هنگ میکنه مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## samiiraa

ممنون . ای کاه دونه دونه نمیداد . فایل کلی میداد

----------

